# how to protect smaller amounts of saved money?



## FutureV (Sep 13, 2012)

This is a question that always perplexes me so I'm wondering how you guys handle this. 

I've been reading for years about investing in silver and other precious metals, how all the banks will all fail eventually, how the dollar will be worth very little (already kind of happening) so it's wise to move your money into something more tangible. 

But what about smaller saved amounts, like let's say the equivalent of 4 months rent or something? How do you protect that, knowing that you wouldn't buy silver with it, invest it or buy land with it? The above makes sense for large dollar amounts, but I rarely see answers as to what to do with money you've been saving in amounts under 5 - 10k or less...

If leaving money in the bank isn't good if things go south, and taking money out of the bank is not the answer because cash will be more or less worthless, what do you do with smaller dollar amounts?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I don't have a lot of money, but I do keep some cash on hand rather than in the bank. Cash is relatively easy to hide in your home and I would not put it in traditional places where a burglar would find it. You are correct in that silver can be a lousy way to store funds since it often comes with a decent retail premium and selling it - another premium. I've kept my cash position steady at a certain sum for about 3 years now, if I come into some money I often buy materials one would call prepping materials and having the added cash on hand makes it easier to take advantage of an advertised special, a craiglist offer, or something else you might want.


----------



## FutureV (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Ripon - I suppose it's a good idea to have cash on hand....I guess my concern with that is, how do we know that cash will still buy anything in a worse/worst case scenario? I know in other countries people have had the dollar negate to such a low that they literally couldn't afford to buy bread. That could happen here too, I would think.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

It shouldn't be to difficult to look around your local area (or anywhere really) and find a property owner that will be willing to sell off small plots to you for some handy cash. Talk it through with him and come to an agreement (written is best) on being able to buy additional, adjoining plots as you come into more cash. Owning 10 or 20 acres of nice wooded land isn't going to be a bad thing in anybody's books. Idealy you might find something with a stream running through it, or even a small pond. Money well spent! And EXCELLENT collateral if you ever do find yourself in need of a loan.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Did you mean protect it with an investment or did you mean protect it from thieves (or a spendy girlfriend)?

For investments, I wouldn't. The whole point of having 4 to 6 mos back up handy is to have it handy. Not tied up in something else. That means cash or some other readily liquidatible asset like gold or silver or copper or titanium - something like that. And not invested in the market where you get a statement from Ed Jones that you HAVE some gold somewhere - but have it in your hand where you can still possess it when the economy tanks.

As far as thievery, get some PVC pipe - like 2" or larger diameter. Cut it into 12" to 18" lengths. Cap off one end and then load in your goodies with some silica packs or some other type of moisture / O2 absorbing desiccant to keep it good and dry. Then seal up the other end with a cap. Now that it is good and tightly sealed, all you need to do to hide it is get a post hole digger. When you are done burying it, stick a plant on top so you know where it is. Call it your little money tree.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I protect mine by giving it to my wife before I go to the Harley dealer or gun store.
Seriously SHTF or not we must still live in the day to day world and Operating cash is really treated no different than if the word is going to just keep rolling alone as always.
If you home security is what it should be hidden in the home cash is safe for the most part, just don't forget where you stashed it.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I've got the same problem - here is what I want to do:
First Have enough cash on hand to cover a few months worth of expenses. If everything goes to crap, you could (will) still be on the hook for mortgages/taxes/etc. being able to pay these without worry could be the best investment you ever made. 

after that, think of something like this:
~25% Cash on hand. Cash is king - if we go into hyperinflation you can spend it before hand... 
~25% Silver or gold. 
~25% Tangible goods that don't have expiration dates; includes guns, knives, ammo, tools, etc. (I cruise local classifieds several times a week and look for good deals, if i can get it for 20-30% below what I think I can sell it for today I jump on it! once again - cash in hand is king!)
~25% cash in a pool to invest in land or other good investments.

I also am spending money on training, books and things that I 'can't lose".


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If you put money in a bank there is interst paid. A whopping 1% if it's an online bank. If the bank closes, a crash occurs, or a run on banks occurs you will have a hard time converting that "account" into anything. Our pay checks go into such an account, immediate bills are paid, and anything left over is removed and held in cash. If my cash reserve is adequate it's been going to building supplies, but now that the house is done I'm adding other niceties there. 

Your concern, OP, about the cash in hand being worthless I don't see as "likely" over night or in an instant. In almost any SHTF scenario it's like a toronado it can happen really fast but you can see it coming. Because I keep such cash on hand I enjoy spending time at Costco, Walmart, and keep an eye out while driving around for bike shops, all the gun stores, feed stores, so many others. If IT started to hit the fan I'd likely hit up the appropriate retailer to disperse that soon to be worthless TP for anything I could later barter. 

Let me throw a scenerio at you. SHTF is clearly happening. The dollar is devalued 50% over night and you know city services are about to fail and you decide to bug out. As you pack up the neighbor across the street says he is staying in. He has a nice F150 and you a little ford ranger. You offer a swap plus that $3,000 in cash and he's thinking cool, another trip to Costco and you are bailing out with more of your own goods thanks to a bigger truck.


----------



## FutureV (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome replies! I guess it's not the worst idea to have some cash...I have this picture in my head of having a handful of money but no one to take it. I guess that's not going to happen overnight, necessarily.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

How much depends on what one would use it for. Where to keep it? I'd suggest the gun safe or a small fire safe. Preferably bolted down to keep thieves from taking the safe.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a fireproof safe in my basement. It weighs over 100 pounds so it probably cannot be carried off easily.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Pick a DVD if you have 180 of them like I do and remember the title. Scatter them in boxes around.

The same with books. Books are great at holding some cash, and no one steals books.

Tape an envelope under a middle drawe of a clothes dresser or to the back of it. As I kid I got a new dresser with ample room beside the interior drawe for a modern hand gun case....sweet.

The list of where to stash cash and bullion from crooks is endless.



Seneca said:


> How much depends on what one would use it for. Where to keep it? I'd suggest the gun safe or a small fire safe. Preferably bolted down to keep thieves from taking the safe.


----------



## astrowolf67 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Pick a DVD if you have 180 of them like I do and remember the title. Scatter them in boxes around.
> 
> The same with books. Books are great at holding some cash, and no one steals books.
> 
> ...


All good suggestions, but, you have to plan for more than just thieves. Being a firefighter, I've seen a lot of strange things come out of destroyed homes. There is one in particular that sticks in my mind. We were done with fire operations, and, had begun to salvage what we could. The home owner kept asking about an old book of marine navigational maps, and, we assumed they must have had some sentimental value to him. We found the book after much searching. It was roughly 3-4 inches thick, badly burned on the outside, and, had he not asked for it, we never would have bothered retrieving it. When we handed him that book, he opened it up and started flipping through the pages. Within a couple of minutes, he had pulled over ten thousand dollars cash from the pages of that book! That same fire, we opened up a badly charred fridge, to find all the interior contents still good and cold (beer included, lol).

As you look for hiding spots, plan for anything, and everything, not just thieves.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Keeping a relatively small amount ($5,000) of U.S. currency at your house is a very good idea for preppers. There are lots of places to stash it where is can't easily be discovered and would survive a disaster. A small fire-proof safe hidden well would work fine. The reason it is important is that if/when TSHTF, you may only have a few hours or days to do your last-minute stockpiling of supplies. Cash will be king then if the banks are closed and the ATM's aren't working. I consider it an important part of my prep's.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

In an economic crash, a little cash will be good to have, maybe even some gold and/or silver. If the crash is due to loss of confidence in banking or the government (they're printing it as fast as they can already), then cash won't be much good. You can't eat gold or silver and most people will not have a safe or reliable avenue to convert it to something useful. Then comes a full blown barter system, invest in the new precious metals; brass and lead.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

Cash, securities, and precious metals are easy to hide in your home or in the ground.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Pick a DVD if you have 180 of them like I do and remember the title. Scatter them in boxes around.
> 
> The same with books. Books are great at holding some cash, and no one steals books.
> 
> ...


Not taped under the drawer. That's the place they always hide things in the movies. Everyone knows that one. 
Other than that. Use your imagination. As was stated, protect it from fire.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A savvy crook will be onto the best secret places first. Just because they are crooks doesn't mean they are them dumb, it just means they are crooks. 

I blame the media for the fostering the idea that crooks are dumb. Believe that crooks are dumb at your own risk.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The average burglar is not very bright and not very clean. The same goes for the average robber.
These are young adults who need the money for some habit or are doing it for a thrill. (statistically)
They do not look for hidden stuff they tear a home apart as fast as they can to find everything they are after.
They leave behind all kinds of evidence and damage.

If they had any brains to speak of they would know that there is more money to be made in business than in taking from others with less risk of getting shot.


----------

